# PCD Completed!



## merlin3008 (Jul 8, 2015)

Well it finally happened!  I picked up my M235 yesterday and I could not be happier. The car is an awesome piece of machinery and I can not say enough about the PCD experience. The staff, the delivery, the driving...they were all fantastic and really give you an even greater appreciation for the brand. The factory tour was incredible as well. Here are a handful of pics of my car as well as two others that were delivered at the same time.

I'll write a detailed report later. Right now I have to go clean the bugs off my windshield


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

Congrats! I like the lineup out front, that's a nice touch!


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 8, 2015)

Brian R. said:


> Congrats! I like the lineup out front, that's a nice touch!


Haha thanks. It was funny. We all finished our delivery at the same time and wound up at the Zentrum.


----------



## notanaudi (Feb 15, 2012)

If you have a mime I would like to ask a few questions about PDC in Spartanburg

Was the car detailed and waxed as if it would be if you took delivery at your own dealer.

Could you experience the PDC and have the car delivered to your dealer
I live in MA so it's about 1k mile ride home

Can you get a clear bra installed there or nearby I don't want to sand blast the car on the way home. Expecting delivery in Jan 16

How did you take care of the plates 

Any tips??


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 8, 2015)

notanaudi said:


> If you have a mime I would like to ask a few questions about PDC in Spartanburg
> 
> Was the car detailed and waxed as if it would be if you took delivery at your own dealer.
> 
> ...


Hey man.... I'll send you a PM in a few.


----------



## rmr927 (Oct 8, 2014)

I see they are still doing the delivery's under the tents. How is the PCD remodel coming along?

P.S. Congrats on the new car!


----------

